# feozwn reptile



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

*frozen reptile*

Anyone have any recent contact with Frozen reptile ..the food suppliers?.....I need to speak with them regarding a delivery.......have tried the obvious email through the site...no answer to phone calls...no reply to messages left...no response through Facebook.....Does anyone here personally know Dan?....

Cheers


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Well...I have had no phone calls answered..no voicemails replied to...no pm communication on here (understand Dan was possibly banned from here!) or captive bred no Facebook contact and no emails responded to other than one giving a ref no. For my contact!......so I have opened a dispute through PayPal........so let's see the outcome.......if the business fails.....it's easy to see why.....what a pathetic joke


----------



## harryw (Oct 23, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Well...I have had no phone calls answered..no voicemails replied to...no pm communication on here (understand Dan was possibly banned from here!) or captive bred no Facebook contact and no emails responded to other than one giving a ref no. For my contact!......so I have opened a dispute through PayPal........so let's see the outcome.......if the business fails.....it's easy to see why.....what a pathetic joke


couldn't agree more mate i finally received my order but was the same as you no response to e-mails - no communication to the people that matter their potential customers won't be ordering again after the last fiasco


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Dispute now raised to claim through PayPal for those following.....


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Refunded through PayPal claim against Frozen reptile......total waste of my time attempting to sort this with them directly....eventually one email from Charles admitting they were aware of the situation and that Dan was very aware of it......any apology? nah...any suggestion of refunding immediately?......course not!....rude and unprofessional to the end......still... as I say PayPal came good.....
Bunch of failed jokers


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Someone on captive bred was having the same problem. Glad you got your money back


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Its happening more often then not with FR these days..... They will loose so many customers if they carry on the way they have been acting over the past few months


I will never use them again personally, Glad you got your money back, hope others do too


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Am surprised hes not getting crap on here for it, I had heard hed been banned but hes still on here.
just as a new user daaaan.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

mitsi said:


> Am surprised hes not getting crap on here for it, I had heard hed been banned but hes still on here.
> just as a new user daaaan.


What was he banned for ?


----------



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

I should have had a delivery last week...no show! Phone went straight to answer machine, left 4 voice messages = no reply. Slow as anything to answer emails and then they just blame a software update for the problems. I called them again today and instead of going to voicemail it now goes to a "Please wait whilst we connect you to the next available person", sorry but I'm not waiting on a peak rate number for ages never to get an answer anyway!!! 

I'm Expecting a delivery tomorrow but I will not hold my breath, already been onto the bank and they said if it doesn't show they will raise a dispute and freeze the payment on my account, as it's the banks money he has taken and not mine...which did make me smile 

I will never use them again even if they do show, which is a shame as the site is nice and the food quality is good. Dan you are giving 25 year old males a bad name!!!

@ cold blooded beast, was that you I saw on Trustpilot looking through all the reviews?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Avo said:


> I should have had a delivery last week...no show! Phone went straight to answer machine, left 4 voice messages = no reply. Slow as anything to answer emails and then they just blame a software update for the problems. I called them again today and instead of going to voicemail it now goes to a "Please wait whilst we connect you to the next available person", sorry but I'm not waiting on a peak rate number for ages never to get an answer anyway!!!
> 
> I'm Expecting a delivery tomorrow but I will not hold my breath, already been onto the bank and they said if it doesn't show they will raise a dispute and freeze the payment on my account, as it's the banks money he has taken and not mine...which did make me smile
> 
> ...


Yeah dude....that's me.......Its posted over a few monitor keepers groups on Facebook too.........all the big Varanid keeper/breeders in the UK that I know have had this highlighted to them by now........and you won't believe the amount of people that have been in touch with me regarding similar situations and more importantly even greater numbers that wouldn't use them to supply because of all the troubled reports ..........I'm glad frozen reptile are losing custom........through their inability to operate professionally.


----------



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah it's a shame as they could have done so well if only they would keep their customers in the loop! Even a mass email to all the client base explaining what was going on would go some way!

It would be interesting to know if anyone has had orders delivered this week! The main reason mine was delayed was down to medium rats being out of stock _(after I had ordered!)_, I was told they were due in last Thursday yet all week they have been showing out of stock but Availability: 2 - 3 Days

I'm just hoping that they did come in and those that did have been allocated to existing orders! I suppose I'll find out later today :?

Who else do you use for your frozen delivery?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/
Only from now on


----------



## Avo (Jan 19, 2008)

lol funny enough I saw them the other night after a quick Google, so as a test!!! I sent them an email before I went to bed asking who they use as a courier. I had a reply the from Fiona the following morning at 9.57, I replied to that with another question at 11.07, she got back to me at 11.33, I thanked her for her help and speedy response at 11.48 and she even replied to that at 11.57 :lol2: So guess who my next frozen order is going to be with??? 

As for todays delivery!!! It's a no show again and no contact from them to say why it isn't here or when it will be here! :devil: I've now sent them an email telling them to cancel the order and give me a full refund. I'm not going to be here anytime soon to accept delivery, so there is no other choice.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> What was he banned for ?


Dont know, I read it on another post on here about him and fr.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

mitsi said:


> Am surprised hes not getting crap on here for it, I had heard hed been banned but hes still on here.
> just as a new user daaaan.





Bradleybradleyc said:


> What was he banned for ?





mitsi said:


> Dont know, I read it on another post on here about him and fr.


As far as I know he requested the ban and account deletion. Something to do with the way Google gets it's search results, maybe it was showing RFUK before it showed his site.


----------

